# 1989 Maxima missing??



## joaquin714 (May 18, 2006)

My moms maxima sounds like its missing on a cylinder and the idle is lowwwww about 700 and soudns put put put put put. Never sounded like that before. Could a cylinder have gone/lost compression? When I touch one of the injector wiring it will shut off unless ih ave someone starting it and holding hte accelerator while i try to mess with it to work again. I have a feeling it may be injectors, but if you gun it it runs pretty smooth, only idle, and while 2k 3k it feels put put put.

Thanks!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds like a dead injector to me


----------

